# Van Rental



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for renting a van for Sept 2. from Lisbon airport? Checked airport car rentals already and didn't know if there are any other options available. Bottom line is we are flying in on the 2nd and our dog is in a x-large crate and we need the room of a van/truck to get her and the crate to our rental property in the Arganil area. We can either rent a van/truck for a couple of weeks or use it for a day and then rent a car. We have to purchase a vehicle asap. Looking for ideas. Used car lots rent vehicles?? Private rental??


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Hiring a van for a month will probably be expensive but you might try Argus Car Hire compares the prices of 1200 car hire agents at 30,000 locations worldwide to find you the cheapest deal! and Commercial Car Hire and Van Rental in Faro, Lisbon, Porto and major cities in Portugal 

Regarding buying a car; www.standvirtual.com is a good place to start looking at prices but I'd recommend you buy from a branded dealer rather than a used car lot because although prices are usually higher, guarantee is usually a lot better. As much as I hate French cars, they are very popular here and consequently spares are usually easily available. VW are in my opinion better quality cars and spares are usually reasonably priced - and I should say I have no interest of any kind in any of the sites mentioned above.


----------



## sgr (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

